# fiat 500



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Im not good with cars, at all, but I need your opinion about FIAT 500.. 

where can u buy this and usually how much?

Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Search Dubizzle.com


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Search Dubizzle.com


thanks, anywhere else apart from dubizzle?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Fiat dealer?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Fiat dealer?


yes please


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Fiat's and generally any small cars (e.g. Smart, Mitsubishi i, Toyota iQ etc...) tend to not be sold in Dubai by the franchise. I would avoid purchasing a Fiat as the service and parts will likely be a nightmare. 

:: Western Motors ::

edit: http://www.fiatuae.com/contact.html seems to indicate the closest service center is in Al Ain. None in Dubai.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

zin said:


> Fiat's and generally any small cars (e.g. Smart, Mitsubishi i, Toyota iQ etc...) tend to not be sold in Dubai by the franchise. I would avoid purchasing a Fiat as the service and parts will likely be a nightmare.
> 
> :: Western Motors ::


 shocks! really?  my friend suggest this to me, i was so convinced that im planning to buy 1..with little knowledge bout cars, i appreciate your comment


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The 500 is probably one of the better and more stylish small cars on the market but as it is also a bit of a fashion accessory it tends to be a bit overpriced especially the Abarth model. It`s a cute little set of wheels and should keep a decent residual value.
There are normally a few advertised in the Autotrader magazine.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

what about hyundai accent 2011? nissan tiida hatch back and mazda 3? 

im sorry guys but i have the most minimal idea on cars 

any dealers you might know?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are looking to buy a new car check out Top Gear: cars, driving, supercars and the TV show - BBC Top Gear - BBC Top Gear for reviews and ratings.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't bother, especially in this climate.

Fix
It
Again
Tomorrow

If you want a small car, get a VW Polo.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I wouldn't bother, especially in this climate.
> 
> *Fix
> It
> ...


nice  thanks 

cars cars cars!!grrrr i shoudve known bout cars


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

If you want a small car, get either a Toyota yaris/corolla, or a Kia/Hyundai. Zero reliability issues, and either great residuals (Toyota) or great price, warranty, and service package (Hyundai)


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> If you want a small car, get either a Toyota yaris/corolla, or a Kia/Hyundai. Zero reliability issues, and either great residuals (Toyota) or great price, warranty, and service package (Hyundai)


any dealers you know?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I recommend the Honda Jazz, not had any problems with it for 3 years.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I wouldn't bother, especially in this climate.
> 
> Fix
> It
> ...


Actually the *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily Fiesta might be a better option or maybe you should avoid *F*ind *O*n *R*oad *D*ead altogether and stick with a Toyota.... The Nissan Tiida and Toyota Corolla aren't bad, but in fast traffic and on windy days those cars get blown around easily... 



shaia said:


> any dealers you know?


You haven't been here long, huh? There is only one dealer for any brand... they will have a lot of dealership stores, but it is only one dealer...


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Actually the *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily Fiesta might be a better option or maybe you should avoid *F*ind *O*n *R*oad *D*ead altogether and stick with a Toyota.... The Nissan Tiida and Toyota Corolla aren't bad, but in fast traffic and on windy days those cars get blown around easily...
> 
> 
> You haven't been here long, huh? There is only one dealer for any brand... they will have a lot of dealership stores, but it is only one dealer...


Thanks! 

Have been here in dubai not too long time but as I said, I was never into cars, I haven’t got the slightest idea what is this or how much or how it works or where to buy this..that’s why im asking opinions


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

shaia said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Have been here in dubai not too long time but as I said, I was never into cars, I haven’t got the slightest idea what is this or how much or how it works or where to buy this..that’s why im asking opinions


No problem, but what is your budget? What is the primary use of a vehicle (for you, not in general)?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> No problem, but what is your budget? What is the primary use of a vehicle (for you, not in general)?


its mostly going to work, as im spending too much on cabs..taking metro sometimes but a bit hussle...

im putting 30-40k as budget..is that enough?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In fact, just get a Honda Civic, perfect for what you need and you'll get a good used one with warranty in your budget.

I hate Japanese cars in general but I had one of these as a hire car for a while and it was nice to drive and felt like I was piloting a spaceship!

Honda UAE


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

A bit harsh comment on ford IMO. Ford, based on my and many others experience, is pretty durable and long lasting and vg performance for each class. And parts and service - cheap.

P.S.
I do not work for ford


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks all for your help, I somehow manage to lessen headache on cars 

its still complicated for me to understand some point, but im getting there...getting closer to have my own car


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

EXPAT09 said:


> A bit harsh comment on ford IMO. Ford, based on my and many others experience, is pretty durable and long lasting and vg performance for each class. And parts and service - cheap.
> 
> P.S.
> I do not work for ford


It is just jokes... You should google what Pontiac stands for...

I owned a ford back home a long time ago (couldn't wait to get rid of it) as I had nothing but problems with that car (A/C, tranny, engine, etc.). I am sure the quality and reliability has gone up since, but the cars are still a far way off from where their Japanese competitors are. 

I am switched to Japanese and haven't looked back. If I had to buy American, would stick with Chevy (specifically the Cadillac division). I wouldn't touch a German car (ever again) and forget about Land Rover (is it British or Indian now). 

Fords here don't even have good re-sale. Sad, really.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I quite like my little escape here.... but the transmission did give out at 60k. Still under warranty and was fixed. But if I owned it and didnt lease it, then would of been carless for over 3 months! Can not believe it took them 3 months to fix a transmission.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

F - ix
O - r
R - epair
D - aily


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

F - ound
O - n
(the)
R - oad
D - ead


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

shaia said:


> its mostly going to work, as im spending too much on cabs..taking metro sometimes but a bit hussle...
> 
> im putting 30-40k as budget..is that enough?


You won't be able to buy a new car on that budget. You will need to consider second-hand cars. You could get some 2008-2009 model cars for that much.


----------

